# Tác hại của nghiện game đối với trẻ và cách khắc phục.



## Thuyanh5499 (8/3/22)

Nghiện trò chơi điện tử (game) là một vấn đề nghiêm trọng đối với nhiều người.
Rối loạn này có thể gây ra hậu quả đáng kể về sức khỏe, cuộc sống và tác động trực tiếp tới não bộ và sức khỏe tâm thần.

*Vì sao chơi game có thể gây nghiện?*
Nhiều nguyên nhân khác nhau gây nghiện game. Một trong những lý do chính khiến các trò chơi có thể trở nên gây nghiện như vậy là chúng được thiết kế theo cách cuốn hút người chơi. Các nhà thiết kế game giống như bất kỳ ai khác đang cố gắng kiếm lợi nhuận, luôn tìm cách để có thêm nhiều người chơi trò chơi của họ. Họ hướng tới mục tiêu này bằng cách tạo ra các trò chơi đủ thử thách để khiến bạn vào chơi nhiều hơn. Nói cách khác, game thủ thường cảm thấy mọi chiến thắng đều không bao giờ là đủ. Về mặt này, nghiện trò chơi điện tử rất giống với một rối loạn được công nhận rộng rãi hơn: nghiện cờ bạc.





​
Do đó, công thức đơn giản nhất để tạo ra một trò chơi gây nghiện là làm cho nó trở nên thú vị tăng dần. Bất kỳ trò chơi nào cũng có thể tạo ra cảm giác dễ chịu trong một khoảng thời gian ngắn, nhưng các trò chơi có khả năng gây nghiện, mặc dù mức độ nghiện là khác nhau đối với mỗi người.
Một người được coi là nghiện game nếu trong suốt thời gian dài có dấu hiệu bị mất kiểm soát do chơi game, dành quá nhiều thời gian chơi game (chừng 3-4 giờ trở lên mỗi ngày) dẫn đến xa rời công việc hoặc hoạt động thường ngày đáng lẽ phải làm, xa rời các mối quan hệ xã hội xung quanh.

*Tác hại của game đến cuộc sống*
Người chơi cần phải đầu tư rất nhiều thời gian, công sức và tiền bạc để nâng tâm trình độ. Game liên tục được cập nhật nhằm duy trì những cái mới lạ, thêm tính hấp dẫn, yêu cầu người chơi khám phá và dành nhiều thời gian hơn nữa để chơi. Việc tăng thời gian vào thế giới ảo làm ảnh hưởng đến cuộc sống và các mối quan hệ của người chơi như mâu thuẫn với gia đình, bạn bè, đồng nghiệp; bỏ học, thất nghiệp; nợ nần, cầm cố, trộm cắp; ảnh hưởng đến sức khỏe (giảm thị lực, rối loạn tiêu hóa, rối loạn tình dục...).

Một số dấu hiệu hoặc triệu chứng thực thể của nghiện game bao gồm: Mệt mỏi; Đau nửa đầu do tập trung cao độ hoặc căng mắt; Hội chứng ống cổ tay do sử dụng quá nhiều bộ điều khiển hoặc chuột máy tính; Vệ sinh cá nhân kém.

Giống như bất kỳ rối loạn tâm thần khác, nghiện game có thể để lại những hậu quả nghiêm trọng. Một người nghiện game thường sẽ tránh ngủ hoặc ăn các bữa ăn đúng giờ để tiếp tục chơi game. Mặc dù những tác động ngắn hạn của điều này có thể bao gồm đói và mệt mỏi, cuối cùng, nó là dẫn đến rối loạn giấc ngủ hoặc các vấn đề sức khỏe liên quan đến chế độ ăn uống.
Tương tự, những người tự cô lập bản thân khỏi những người khác để chơi game có thể bỏ lỡ các hoạt động lành mạnh với gia đình, người thân và bạn bè, dần dần sẽ cảm thấy cô độc, không có bạn bè.

*Tác hại của chơi game với sức khỏe tâm thần*
Chơi game nhiều ảnh hưởng đến sức khỏe tâm thần của người chơi như: Luôn cảm thấy mệt mỏi, cảm giác mất năng lượng hoặc nghỉ ngơi khó lại sức do ngồi chơi game kéo dài và liên tục; buồn chán, bi quan, cô đơn, bất an; Mất hứng thú với các thú vui, sở thích cũ, mọi thứ chỉ dồn vào game; Dễ cảm thấy bực dọc, cáu gắt, dễ gây gổ dù chỉ là những chuyện rất nhỏ; Xu hướng chống đối với người thân hoặc đồng nghiệp; Cảm giác vô dụng, người thừa hoặc là người có lỗi; Xu hướng muốn bạo lực hoặc tự sát; Rối loạn giấc ngủ; Chán ăn, ăn ít.

Ngoài ra, có mối liên quan rõ rệt giữa nghiện game và các rối loạn tâm thần như trầm cảm, hành vi tự sát, rối loạn ám ảnh cưỡng chế, rối loạn ăn uống, lạm dụng rượu bia và sử dụng các chất gây nghiện.Nghiện game có thể là nguyên nhân gây tăng mưu toan tự sát nếu người nghiện game bị trầm cảm.

*Những thay đổi về não bộ của người chơi*
Mức độ dopamine (một loại hormon tăng cảm giác hưng phấn tại não) tăng gấp đôi khi mọi người chơi game, điều đó có nghĩa là các trò chơi gây nghiện cũng gây nghiện về phương diện hóa học. Có những con đường thần kinh trong não duy trì sự phụ thuộc vào các chất - có khả năng củng cố các rối loạn ám ảnh.

Lưu ý: Khi gia đình có người nghiện game, cần giải thích để họ có một cái nhìn tổng quát về các rối loạn tâm thần mắc phải khi chơi game quá nhiều. Khi giải thích, cần kết hợp giữa tác hại và lợi ích của việc chơi game. Cần theo dõi người nghiện game, theo dõi thường xuyên các thay đổi hành vi; Gọi hoặc đưa họ gặp bác sĩ tư vấn ngay nếu thấy các biểu hiện bất thường.





​
*Giải pháp bảo vệ con sử dụng máy tính và Internet*
Nếu được dạy đúng cách, máy tính có rất nhiều lợi ích, thế nhưng nếu dạy sai cách và không có sự giám sát kỹ càng, cha mẹ vô tình lại làm hại trẻ. Do đó, khi dạy con sử dụng máy vi tính, cha mẹ cần lưu ý:
•    Cần giới hạn thời gian sử dụng máy vi tính của con.
•    Nên cho con sử dụng máy tính khi có sự giám sát của người lớn để kịp thời hướng dẫn hoặc nhắc nhở trẻ.
•    Hướng dẫn con ngồi máy tính với tư thế đúng để tránh các bệnh về khúc xạ, cột sống.
•    Có thể coi việc dạy tin học văn phòng và sử dụng Internet là một giờ học nghiêm túc tại nhà.
•    Sử dụng phần mềm diệt virus và bảo mật để ngăn chặn các trang web, chương trình độc hại
>>> Vapu - Giải pháp hoàn hảo giúp cha mẹ giám sát và bảo vệ con khi sử dụng máy tính. 
Phần mềm VAPU với hơn 10 năm phát triển đã được hàng trăm ngàn bậc phụ huynh sử dụng, hơn 20.000 web đen và game online bị chặn, có các tính năng ưu việt:
✔    Quản lý cho phép khung giờ con được sử dụng máy tính và truy cập internet
✔    Tự động chặn tất cả web đen, web sex, game online
✔    Tuỳ chọn chặn mạng xã hội, youtube
✔    Theo dõi nhật ký truy cập của của con
✔    Chụp ảnh màn hình máy tính và gửi email báo cáo hàng ngày cho bố mẹ
✔    Tự động cập nhật danh sách web đen, game online trên mạng hàng ngày về máy bằng hệ thống AI từ máy chủ.
✔    Và nhiều tính năng khác
➡ Dùng thử miễn phí tại: Tải phần mềm chặn web đen miễn phí VAPU Free

>> Giá sử dụng #FULL_TÍNH_NĂNG chỉ #500K cho 12 tháng - chỉ 42K mỗi tháng.
>>> VAPU cam kết:
✔ Dùng thử full chức năng miễn phí !
✔ Cài đặt trực tiếp, hỗ trợ kĩ thuật 24/7 !
✔ Hoàn tiền ngay nếu không hài lòng về sản phẩm !
 Hãy liên hệ ngay để có được giải pháp bảo vệ con yêu của bạn !
---------
  Liên hệ :
    Mr. Thắng - 0983.815.978
  Website: Sản phẩm- VAPU Chuyên gia diệt web đen, game online


----------

